# Trade/new team rumors



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

I know of none, but I'm perfectly willing to start a rumor that there are indeed rumors involving certain riders moving from certain teams to certain other teams tentatively set to occur at an undisclosed time, according to unnamed sources.
And you can take that to the BANK!


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

Jesse D Smith said:


> ...
> And you can take that to the BANK!


saxo or rabo?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*I count Three*



tinkerbeast said:


> saxo or rabo?


or Santander, which has also been mentioned.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

1//Greipel to Lotto.
2//De Volder to VacanceSoleil


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone have any news on the luxembourg team the Schlecks' are going to "supposively" join?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

SRAM will be the main sponsor for the Luxo-Team


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

roadie92 said:


> Anyone have any news on the luxembourg team the Schlecks' are going to "supposively" join?


Not join, start and own I thought.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> SRAM will be the main sponsor for the Luxo-Team


maybe team building activities will include lessons on how to shift properly.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

weltyed said:


> maybe team building activities will include lessons on how to shift properly.


The Zen of Cross-Chaining.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Chicchi to Quick Step
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chicchi-signs-with-quick-step


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

roadie92 said:


> Anyone have any news on the luxembourg team the Schlecks' are going to "supposively" join?


I didn't know Radioshack was a luxembourg company.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Andy Schleck confirmed he and Frank are leaving Saxo, didn't mention where they will sign but it's not too hard to figure out.

I think Contador will end up with Riis. If not I think Riis' head will explode with such force it will be seen from space.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

terzo rene said:


> Andy Schleck confirmed he and Frank are leaving Saxo, didn't mention where they will sign but it's not too hard to figure out.
> 
> I think Contador will end up with Riis. If not I think Riis' head will explode with such force it will be seen from space.


SRAM would be the most ironic sponsor for the Andy and Frank show - but I hope it comes together for them. Andy seems like a good kid - and if Frank can stay healthy, perhaps the brothers can share the 2011 TdF podium with Conti? That would be great for their new team - even if Conti is in yellow again as one can probably expect.

Re. Riis' head: If Conti does not sign with Riis Cycling - that would suck, but Riis seems to have a good eye for cycling talent and I am sure he will put a competitive team together in short order - I suspect other riders are holding out to see where Conti signs.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, I wish the Schlecks all the luck in the world, but unless this new team turns out to be RS in disguise, I can't see a team starting from scratch being a contender next year.

No rumours regarding Spartacus?


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

An interesting quote from Andy on their departure from Saxo Bank

_"We're not going to stay. We're going to leave at the end of the year. *All the doubts and news about us racing in the same team as Contador are now finished*. We're not going to continue."_

www.cyclingnews.com/news/schlecks-and-riis-part-company


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

WeakMite said:


> An interesting quote from Andy on their departure from Saxo Bank
> 
> _"We're not going to stay. We're going to leave at the end of the year. *All the doubts and news about us racing in the same team as Contador are now finished*. We're not going to continue."_
> 
> www.cyclingnews.com/news/schlecks-and-riis-part-company


OOH- did Andy-Panda let the cat out of the bag?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Panda bears all?*



RRRoubaix said:


> OOH- did Andy-Panda let the cat out of the bag?


Somebody should. Would be nice to hear not only where Conti will be, but also - officially - who Riis' new sponsors will be.

But no, that could also be what Andy is hearing - the same rumours as the rest of us.

BTW - Is this news (Schlecks leaving Riis Cycling)? I thought it was established before the TdF that Andy and Frank were leaving to form their new team in Luxembourg.

What's the "Panda" reference to?


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Riccardo Ricco to the new Schleck/Luxembourg team??


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

scott sunderland to ds new schleck team along with half the old csc ds guys. G Thomas to move across as well.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010/08/news/michele-scarponi-joining-lampre-footon-servetto-courts-sponsor-damiano-cunego_132369?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
well I can get Lampre taking up Michele Scarponi, but Damiano Cunego likely going to Footon-Servetto....really??


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh-oh! Rasmussen rumored to race in new Riis and Contador Team. Riis-Rasmussen-Contador. Don't have to be a genius to see what this means.

On Topic: 

-Hoste to Katusha
-Valjavec to AG2R


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

FlandersFields said:


> Oh-oh! Rasmussen rumored to race in new Riis and Contador Team. Riis-Rasmussen-Contador. Don't have to be a genius to see what this means.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That surprises me as I thought they'd had a falling out years ago, with Rasmussen leaving/being dumped from CSC.


----------

